# Save your slurry



## rob (Sep 22, 2012)

If you plan on making skeeter pee save all of your slury from previous wines. I recently started a skeeter with yeast and it just kind of hung around for 5 or 6 days with little or no results. We had some slury in the freezer I added and wow 2 days later dry to the bone. Why would you not save all of it. Put it in a zip lock bag label it and freeze


----------



## andy123 (Sep 22, 2012)

Good call. I've refridgerated some and had it go peanut butter color soon if I didnt find a use for quick enough. I did not know it could be stored frozen. Thank You.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm collecting money for the "Save The Slurry" cause. 

Absolutely, even freeze in a zip lock bag for a year if you are too busy to make it now.


----------



## Arne (Sep 22, 2012)

Been trying to get the fruit out of the freezer, now you want me freezing something else. It's great to have an understanding wife. I can get away with it. Soon as the grapes get out of the primary, best get something else started tho. Arne.


----------



## Julie (Sep 23, 2012)

I always freeze the slurry of my fruit wines to make sp. I have had them in the freezer for up to two years and the slurries still take off pretty quickly.


----------



## Thig (Sep 23, 2012)

Julie said:


> I always freeze the slurry of my fruit wines to make sp. I have had them in the freezer for up to two years and the slurries still take off pretty quickly.



Help a newbie out here just a little, by slurry you mean? Is it the stuff left in the bottom after racking. And if that is correct would Muscadine slurry be of any use.


----------



## Julie (Sep 23, 2012)

Thig said:


> Help a newbie out here just a little, by slurry you mean? Is it the stuff left in the bottom after racking. And if that is correct would Muscadine slurry be of any use.


 
Yes it is the stuff left over after your first racking and muscadine is a very choice. LOL, muscadine and elderberry are my two choices in slurries!


----------



## Thig (Sep 23, 2012)

Julie said:


> Yes it is the stuff left over after your first racking and muscadine is a very choice. LOL, muscadine and elderberry are my two choices in slurries!



Great, as you can see I am new here making my first wine. I will freeze the slurry and figure out what to do with it later.


----------



## non-grapenut (Sep 23, 2012)

Julie said:


> I always freeze the slurry of my fruit wines to make sp. I have had them in the freezer for up to two years and the slurries still take off pretty quickly.



I use them for hard tea too. The Berry and apple slurries do the best for flavoring.


----------



## rob (Sep 23, 2012)

Join the "Save The Slurry" rescue foundation 
go to www.save the slurry.com and donate now, before it's to late


----------



## Kampo (Sep 25, 2012)

I always just have 3 bottles of lemon juice on hand and wife bakes a lot so always have lots of cane sugar around. Whenever I have a wine that had a nice healthy ferment and I think would taste good as a base I start a batch of skeeter.

My batch I started yesterday was on the slurry of a concord wine. May be interesting


----------

